

Ask HN: Do you know any good-looking open source administrative system layouts? - perssontm

I have a custom developed administrative system, which customer service etc are using allmost throughout the day. The interface is simple, although a lot of functionality exists, but the look is quite dull and boring as of now and my design skills are not my strong side.<p>Do you have any hints/tips about good looking open source administrative templates, that could be adapted to the system? Wordpress admin-stuff is quite good, but the menu is not very good. I also like letsfreckles layout.
======
Deadsunrise
Get ideas from the admin templates at themeforest. Maybe you can even buy one:
[http://themeforest.net/searches?term=admin&type=files](http://themeforest.net/searches?term=admin&type=files)

~~~
perssontm
good suggestion, seems to be a bunch to pick from.. thanks!

------
rfugger
I don't know how easy it would be to adapt, but Django has a mature built-in
admin system with a decent layout.

